# New Mattress Nightmare...



## Cookie85 (19 Feb 2012)

Hi
This is my first time posting so please excuse if posted in wrong section etc.

A month ago we bought a new kaymed memory foam mattress. We spent an hour in a well known furniture store in Newbridge with the salesman, telling him what type of mattress we wanted and what type we didnt. He narrowed it down to 5 for us and after a 5 minute try out on each, we chose one. 

Two nights after arrival, I was in pain. The bed is way too firm and has aggravated an area where I had an operation 3 years ago. I cannot sleep on the mattress as it is also giving me lower back pain which I have never suffered from and we are both sweating vigourously when sleeping on it. 

I rang straight away. On the day we bought it we stated several times we wanted a soft mattress and also made a point of querying the well vented ones. I have rang every week and was asked to visit the store again today. Spent another hour with the same salesman but spent longer trying out the various mattresses in the belief that we may have been able to exchange the mattress. 

Finally when we decided which one was more suitable he stated he couldnt give the final answer and sent us to the Manager who stated under no circumstances do they change beds, that it was our choice. They said they can send the manufactureres to check the bed for a fault but I just know they won't find one. 

Have we any rights here, we paid €650 and the mattress is just lying against the wall in our bedroom. I am due to ring the owner and I just need to know if I have a case to argue?? Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## millieforbes (19 Feb 2012)

Do you think the sales person misled you when you were in the shop? Did he sell you a mattress that was different to the one that was delivered?

I'm curious about how you spent so much time trying out he mattresses and yet the one delivered was the opposite of what you wanted? Did you just simply not notice in the shop?


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Feb 2012)

I think your best option is to ring www.consumerconnect.ie and they should be able to give you some advice on your rights.


----------



## SlurrySlump (20 Feb 2012)

I think that you will need to give the mattress a bit more time. I certainly remember when we changed from a softer to a more firm one our backs were at us. Now I couldn't sleep on anything else.


----------



## Padraigb (20 Feb 2012)

In general, if goods are not faulty, it is very difficult to assert any rights.

If you bought a particular bed because you relied on the salesman's expertise to pick make a recommendation to suit your particular needs, then you might have a case: expert advice can be an element of a contract for the sale of goods.

I suspect that a claim based on the salesman's presumed expertise would not be easy, as you are linking your problems to a medical/surgical issue. You can't reasonably expect a furniture shop assistant to be expert in that field.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Feb 2012)

SlurrySlump said:


> I think that you will need to give the mattress a bit more time. I certainly remember when we changed from a softer to a more firm one our backs were at us. Now I couldn't sleep on anything else.



I found the same thing when we changed ours. Have had a bad back for many years and have always found that the hard mattress is much better for it.  Just the same as having to sit on hard kitchen chairs because the softer chairs only lead to problems.


----------



## Cookie85 (20 Feb 2012)

Thank you for all your replys. I have spoken to Consumer Rights and basically unless there is a goodwill gesture by the shop where we bought it, we're stuck with it. A pricey lesson learned, will take my time with the next one.


----------



## MOFFY01 (20 Feb 2012)

and i hate to rub it in, but you mentioned that you were sweating vigourously when sleeping on your new mattress - well it gets worse, wait till the summer! we have the same mattress and i hate it for that reason


----------



## Leo (20 Feb 2012)

You could try adding a thick mattress topper? That would have dual benefits of adding softness and improving air circulation that would reduce the swaeting issue.
Leo


----------



## emmt (20 Feb 2012)

I found when I was buying our mattress that the best advice we got was from the sales guy in Clerys. John was fantastic. He pointed out to us the issues with the memory foam and overheating, specially if one of you was a cold person and one was a warm person. You'd nearly need a duvet that was warmer on one side than the other to counteract the heating of the mattress. Know its not of much use to you now that you have committed to the mattress. 

Hopefully, as SlurrySlump suggested, with time you might get used to the mattress and it wont all be in vain


----------



## Concert (20 Feb 2012)

Your comment mirrors my problem to a T.  Have suffered from back trouble since 1999.  Htad surgery which left me extremely stiff with episodes of sciatica regularly.  I know the store you are talking about, bought two mattresses there in the last few years.  Like you, I was told the first one was brilliant for a bad back and that it was hotel quality.  After one night I was crippled with sciatica, they were very unhelpful yet I realize they cannot take back a mattress where the plastic has been removed.  Second time round I bought a less firm mattress and still had trouble and now I'm on my third mattress in three years but this time I got a reccomendation for a mattress and the shop gave me a loan for four nights to test it out (a lot of trouble for them especially as it too has to go back as I'm still crippled)  I have just been to physio this morning.  I now think it's just my back and not the mattress even though we were away before Christmas and the hotel mattress was perfect, slept well for first time in years.  Like you I went back to this store and they did not entertain me at all so I gave it to my son for his apartment.  It seems to be the luck of the draw when buying one.


----------



## HighFlier (20 Feb 2012)

Ah the memory foam mattress

I spent Xmas going round the mattress shops with Mrs Highflier and this is my conclusion having bought one eventually

1. they get hot hot hot.. as was explained to me 3/4 of the heat dissapated in a normal mattress goes down through the mattress and this is much reduced due to the heat blocking of the foam. Solution is much lighter duvet etc. Mrs HF likes warmer so we have 2 single duvets of different thicknesses now......works

2. They are not harder than normal mattress...softer if anything but they lack the bounce of a sprung mattress so may seem harder...Solution we bought a sprung mattress with Memory foam layer of 2 to 3 inches on top...gives best of both worlds and according to the salesman they dont have the complaint level of the full memory foam....all the salesmen we met were hinting cautiously about the heat issue so Id say the full foam mattresses are causing general problems/complaints.

3 If you have a baby and if the baby needs to be in the bed at all DO NOT go for memory foam as the baby cannot turn and it is dangerous

4 Bearing in mind all the above I have never slept as well as I do now since we got the MF mattress.


----------



## DaveD (21 Feb 2012)

IKEA will let you exchange your mattress if you're not happy with it - IKEA


----------



## col (21 Feb 2012)

When buying any piece of furniture particularly a mattress it is up to you to figure out whats best for you.Whats too hard for one person might be too soft for another. Its completely subjective. Really don't think you can blame shop, they cant easily resell a second hand mattress.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Feb 2012)

Slightly off the subject I know but is it possible to buy a mattress without memory foam. Don't like all this foam/rubber underneath


----------



## Leo (27 Feb 2012)

Black Sheep said:


> Slightly off the subject I know but is it possible to buy a mattress without memory foam. Don't like all this foam/rubber underneath


 
Yes, of course!


----------

